# Won't Eat Dry Food



## LaceyBlue

First off am I going to say I am eventually going to put on my girls on Raw. But as of right now my dogs are on kibble (except for Osha due to tender gums). 

Anyways when Fayes previous owner was telling me about her, she said that she had originally had her on kibble and then she moved in with her dad and he was feeding his dog this chewy (not soft yet not crunchy) food to his terrier. And they started feeding it to the puppy and so she stopped/would no longer eat her kibble.

So when she brought Faye she also brought a couple packets of this gross looking food that looks like the bits from "Kibbles and Bits". I don't know the brand because the packets don't have a label. 

And to make matters worse she would not eat the food sent with her. Even if I wetted it down. So yesterday I mixed in some wet Blue Buffalo that I feed Osha with a bit of the Blue buffalo kibble (a few pieces) in with the food she came with. And she would not eat either type of kibble but just lick up the blue buffalo on the first meal of the day. So when I fed her, her evening meal and when I fed her this morning I wetted down kibble and mixed that with with her old. 

As of right now she will only eat kibble if it is wetted down to mush. How am I going to get her to eat dry again? Wetted less and and less? Or just leave the crunchy until she eats it? Or try multiple different kibbles until there is one she will eat? 

I am at a loss.


----------



## ~LS~

Have you tried that thing called "though love"? She looks a bit chunky, and as
you previously mentioned she was spoiled, so perhaps a stricter regimen would
suit her best? No more catering to the princess.


----------



## ~LS~

Keep in mind too that your home is still new to her, the stress, the excitement, it all plays a role.


----------



## chili

I agree with LS, Try offering only dry for a few days and see if she starts eating it. They say a healthy dog will not starve itself to death.


----------



## LaceyBlue

Okay that's what I do/did with my bigger dogs in the past when they would not eat. I just didn't know if it was safe to do with a smaller dog. But if it's safe I have absolutely no problem only offering her dry until she is hungry enough to eat it.


----------



## ~LS~

Just watch her. She is not a newborn pup and she is not super tiny, I would not
worry. She can easily go a day without eating. If she is healthy, she'll eat. I bet
she is just picky, not ill. If you have reasons to believe otherwise then get her
checked out at the vet's. And always keep in mind, everything you read here is
just opinion, there are plenty of them. At the end of the day go with your gut
and do what you feel is right for your dog. Good luck and let us know how she
does, if you get a chance.


----------



## LittleGemma

I agree with LS! I bet she is just being picky and she'll give in eventually when she's hungry enough if that's all you offer her.

Gemma wouldn't eat dry kibble when we first brought her home, so I mixed her Acana with canned ZP and gradually lessened the amount of ZP each week until I omitted it altogether and only fed her dry. I wouldn't have given in and fed her any wet at all if she was 6 months, but since she was 10 weeks and 1.5lbs, I didn't want to chance her becoming hypoglycemic. The first day I left the dry down on its own without any ZP, she didn't eat any. But the next day she caved in and ate it because she was so hungry. Now she eats her kibble alone just fine. Like LS said, it's not like Faye is a very young, tiny puppy, so I wouldn't worry too much if she doesn't eat for a day. I gave Gemma Nutrical when she wouldn't eat her kibble at first to make sure her blood sugar didn't drop, and she was fine.


----------



## chili

Not sure the size or age of your pup but if you are worried about blood sugar dropping you can put a drop or two of karo syrup in the water or give nutrical if she acts like she needs it.
I think the other girls already said pretty much the same thing:thumbup:


----------



## LaceyBlue

Well I gave her, her dinner portion of just dry kibble (just new food) and she ate it all! She needing a small amount of coaxing half way through because she was more interested in what the other dogs were eating in the kitchen (she is fed in the living room). But once I got her attention back on her food she ate every little bite!  I was worried for nothing


----------



## LittleGemma

That's great news! See, she was just trying to get her way, but she got too hungry and realized that that was the best she was going to get! They can be such little princesses sometimes.


----------

